# Solar Panel and Battery Problems



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello there,

Having fitted two 80w Solar Panels the Chassis battery is now often Flat!.

As far as I know, the hook-up does not charge the Chassis battery, only the Leisure ones. However, the engine runing does charge the leisure ones.

Could there be a problem or is the battery knackered? The Battery is 3 years old.

Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Trev

Sounds like you need a Battery Master from that nice mister VanBitz chappie. This allows hookup to charge both (and probably the solars too.)

Gerald

_Edit: :: click ::_


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Unless you have a battery master fitted the solar panels will only charge the leisure battery's.

Charlie


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yep, its a battery master that you need. This will charge your vehicle battery when your leisure batteries are full, from both hook up and solar panels.

Trevor


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Battery*

Thanks,

Battery master is very expensive.

I think the battery has had it though it is only 27 months old.

Trev.


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Battery*



teemyob said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Battery master is very expensive.
> 
> ...


Hello Trev
I agree the battery master is very expensive i I got more or less the same thing from CAK tanks it a CSB2 Automatic charge switching device allows solar panel to charge the vehicle starting battery once the liesure battery is charged we have had ours 5 years now fit and forget it also has a green light on it to show you its switched to the engine battery the cost was £19.75 with inflation you should be able to get one for less than £30

hoipe this helps regards
veralin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi why not go to your local spares shop and ask them to check your battery? ours checks them for free,obviously hoping to make a sale on your new battery :lol: 
terry


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its got nothing to do with the age of the starter battery. Almost certainly the photo-voltaic panel will only charge the leisure battery unless its connected into a charging system that has the technology on board to charge both.
The simplest way to use the solar panel to keep both batteries topped up is to fit a fuse and holder in a prominent place (like the drivers footwell) which when the fuse is inserted into its holder links the positive terminals of the starter and leisure batteries. If you forget to remove this fuse before you start your engine the fuse will blow. So carry a few spares.
Cheaper than the other alternatives!
For a diagram www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/BRIDGING FUSE.htm should show you how.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Solar*

Hello Clive,

Thanks for the response, I have seen you give that advice somewhere before!.

Trev.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Clive

That solution looks a good cheap way to over come the problem, the only down side I can see, is that the engine battery will be in effect a battery in parallel with the leisure battery's when charging, and these battery's most likely will not be the same size nor age, will this not shorten the life of the battery's, or dose this just happen when the battery's also discharge together, may be our battery experts can comment.

Charlie


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Charlie,
The basis of my simple solution is that you fit the bridging fuse when the MH is parked up and not in use. The charging algorythm of most solar regulators will be suitable for maintaining either wet or gel batteries in a reasonable state of charge. Once you start your camping season then remove the fuse. Should you forget to remove the fuse it will blow when you start the engine bebause the starter motor will try and take cranking current out of both batteries for a fraction of a second.
I have blown a fuses!

But the system works for me with wet starter battery and gel leisure batteries.

And its cheap!

C.


----------

